# 2 things missing from new forum design



## MJ (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi,

I've been waiting ever since the new forum went up to see if the following two things will be re-added, but they never were:

1. *"Print post"*. The old forum design had a button at the bottom of each posting that gave the viewer to option of just printing that particular post instead of the entire page.

2.* "View all" * . This was a great option for me because at home I have a 56k it would make it easier to view the threads. Sometimes I would open the thread in "view all", log off the internet, and read whatever was written. I can't do that anymore.

Are these two options gone for good?


----------



## Allandra (Jan 20, 2005)

The 'print thread' option is still here.  Just click on thread tools and then select the print option from there.



			
				mzjones said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've been waiting ever since the new forum went up to see if the following two things will be re-added, but they never were:
> 
> ...


----------



## MJ (Jan 21, 2005)

Ah, 

Thanks Allandra. Now I'll click that, select what I want and print via "print selection."

mzjones


----------



## Allandra (Jan 21, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jan 21, 2005)

I want the "View all"  back and the flashing envelope so we will notice that we have mail. 

I can't find the simley faces, but I see other member use them. Where are they?


----------



## pebbles (Jan 22, 2005)

Look on the bottom left hand corner of the thread and you will see a link for smilies in the posting rules box.


----------

